# name changes for ABC's Sunday morning "This Week (with ...)"



## Mahty (Jan 6, 2006)

Due to moderator changes, ABC's "This Week with Christiane Amanpoour" became "This Week" on Sun 01 Jan 2012. I suppose that in the very near future, "This Week" will become "This Week with George Stephanopoulos" again. Set your Season Pass(es) accordingly.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Mahty said:


> Due to moderator changes, ABC's "This Week with Christiane Amanpoour" became "This Week" on Sun 01 Jan 2012. I suppose that in the very near future, "This Week" will become "This Week with George Stephanopoulos" again. Set your Season Pass(es) accordingly.


Yes, I noticed this about 5 minutes into last Sunday's show when I saw that my TiVo wasn't recording. I was able to start the recording and put in a new Season Pass.

Somebody really should find a way around this issue. When the same show continues under a new name TiVo's season passes should continue recording seamlessly.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree. At least I saw an ad for it on ABC for a head's up.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

ABC should just name it This Week. NBC didn't change the name of Meet The Press when David Gregory took over. Hard for TiVo to come up with a solution for this one show.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Yikes, so that's why it didn't record. I thought it was missed due to some type of new year scheduling change. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

